# Shorters Beware



## Garpal Gumnut (9 July 2020)

A good friend with whom I spent some time in Juvie in the good old days has contacted me. He is now big in The City, persuading British gulls to part with their money.

Lansdowne Partners a large hedge fund have for all intents and purposes gone out of shorting. Some may remember them for having made a killing in the so called Financial Crisis by shorting Northern Rock to oblivion. NAB holders will be familiar with the scenario. They are running at a huge loss he says and may go the way of the angels.

Shorting is a perilous game at present with so many actors intent on reversing any falls. Anyway I'm off to Myer to buy a Safari Suit.

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 July 2020)

always check whether the DAX are up or down, before running with the shorts


----------



## cutz (9 July 2020)

Apparently the company reckons , quote from Portfolio Adviser website "it had become harder to make money from short bets against companies"

Interesting.. personally my thoughts are they just got caught on the wrong side of a short position, happened to me in a post GFC rally, painful indeed.


----------



## rederob (9 July 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> A good friend with whom I spent some time in Juvie in the good old days has contacted me. He is now big in The City, persuading British gulls to part with their money.
> 
> Lansdowne Partners a large hedge fund have for all intents and purposes gone out of shorting. Some may remember them for having made a killing in the so called Financial Crisis by shorting Northern Rock to oblivion. NAB holders will be familiar with the scenario. They are running at a huge loss he says and may go the way of the angels.
> 
> ...



I have sent the pair of white shoes you requested.
They will surrender to your shorts.


----------



## Joules MM1 (18 July 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> always check whether the DAX are up or down, before running with the shorts




could you expand on that ?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 July 2020)

https://outbackdictionary.com/daks-...is another word for,cotton, comfortable, soft).


----------



## Joules MM1 (18 July 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> https://outbackdictionary.com/daks-dacks/#:~:text=Dacks is another word for,cotton, comfortable, soft).



ah, you were doing wit


----------



## IrishDigger (19 July 2020)

I recall in another time and place when I was in the clothing trade DAKS was top of the range,

https://daks.com/


----------



## rnr (19 July 2020)

Joules MM1 said:


> ah, you were doing wit




well you don't think he's doing witout do you?


----------



## Joules MM1 (20 July 2020)

rnr said:


> well you don't think he's doing witout do you?



I witdraw from the conversation 

Witnail and I


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 July 2020)

This is in spite of my best efforts has become a very witty and talented thread. 

Perhaps we could have a Zoom ASF Session and put on a Christmas *Panto*mime for those poor wretches in the Electric Cars? A n N Power Grid thread.

gg


----------

